# Where do I get Iron on transfers in Australia



## colour brite (Oct 3, 2008)

*Iron Or Heatpress Pre Printed Transfers*

I am starting a tee shirt business in Brisbane Australia and I am looking for good suppliers of Iron on transfers if anyone out there could help me I would appreciate it. I am willing to Import if necessary thank you. Regards John from colour brite


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out this post for Jet Pro, which many believe is the best transfer paper for light garments

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/australia-new-zealand/t56079.html


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Iron Or Heatpress Pre Printed Transfers*

John. Are you looking for transfer paper or premade stock designs?


----------



## colour brite (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. Yes I am looking for good Stock transfers I already have Proworld but am finding it hard to find other suppliers that have a large stock range. If you or anyone else could help. thanks again. John


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

John. We are the dsitributors for all the manufacturers. Is there something special that you are looking for?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a post with a list of other transfer companies. Some do custom, some stock. You could always shoot them an email and ask about overseas shipping.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p77679-post3.html


----------



## colour brite (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ed, thanks for your reply sorry I was slow getting back.
Other type Iron transfers I am after can be seen on http://cafepress.comhttp://www.t-shirtforums.com/cafepress.com under (baby & family t/shirts and birthdays ) ............. also transfers on http://flexiprint.com.au can you help with these or similar. many thanks john 
...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Cafe Press does not sell heat transfers. I am not that familiar with Flexiprint since they are an Australian company.


----------



## colour brite (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Ed, I realize this, I was only using they as an example of the type of artwork I was looking for in stock transfers. Thanks John


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

John. Our complete selection is available on our website. If you have any further need to contact me please use my company email. Thanks very much.


----------

